# Sat. May 14th. What are you Qing?



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

I put a pork butt on the WSM at 6:30. I'll probably make something up for the top rack later today.


----------



## CraigC (May 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I put a pork butt on the WSM at 6:30. I'll probably make something up for the top rack later today.


 
Looks good! Is this to be sliced or pulled? I've got some pulled in the freezer. I'm going to try subing it for chicked in a SW eggroll recipe.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Craig.
I'm going to pull it, eat as much as I can, give some away and freeze the rest in batches like you said. I like it in chili. I was thinking of  trying some pulled pork pressed Cubans, too.


----------



## Robo410 (May 14, 2011)

we have cool drizzle here with showers likely.  this is a chili day...3 beans (pinto, black, and black eye pea) with corn and hominy, mixed ground meats, chipotle and smoked habanero...with a dark beer for depth.


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

I've never cooked chili on the BBQ, Robo, but I plan on putting on some baked beans later.


----------



## CraigC (May 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I've never cooked chili on the BBQ, Robo, but I plan on putting on some baked beans later.


 
 I have taken some brisket and made Texas style chili with it. Beans don't belong in chili!

Craig


----------



## msmofet (May 14, 2011)

Is this the dinner thread?


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I have taken some brisket and made Texas style chili with it. Beans don't belong in chili!
> 
> Craig


 
Oh yeah! Brisket is great in chili, too. 
I used to put beans in my chili, but kind of like it without now. I'm not opposed to beans, I just stopped using them some time back for some reason and don't miss them.

It's today's BBQ thread, MSM, that's why it's under the BBQ forum.


----------



## CraigC (May 14, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I make "chili" with beans, but they are the main ingredient, no meat. Well fresh toasted and ground cumin plays a big part.

BTW, we are heading into our rainy season, so Q'ing will be a dodge the thunderstorm endeavor. Usually doesn't stop me, except my patio umbrella got trashed and I haven't replaced it yet.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

If I didn't have this side porch I'd build a little gazebo type thing so I could BBQ year round. We don't get hurricanes up here, but no way an umbrella would last with the winds we get.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 14, 2011)

left over pulled pork makes a great chimichito ...


----------



## roadfix (May 14, 2011)

Nice!  That pork butt's gonna be tasty.

I'm doing rotisserie lemon pepper chicken this afternoon on my new toy (the rotisserie assembly)


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Is this the dinner thread?


Not that I can see if so we need to merge any other thread that starts. This thread looks great. Keep em coming guys
kades


----------



## roadfix (May 14, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Is this the dinner thread?


It could be, but could also be a lunch thread too, depending on when you do the Q....


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Roadfix.
It could turn into the leftovers thread, too... given time... that's a lotta butt  

Chimichitos is a great idea L2Q. Why didn't I think of that 
It's good to see another BBQer on here.

Kades, this is a thread about what anyone happens to be BBQing today. That's why it's in the BBQ forum and not the forum the dinner threads are in, like I used yesterday.

I put the beans and a few stuffed mushrooms on already. If it hit a stall, it musta been a quick one. I'm at 175F already. Unless it's going to be a late stall... and I don't want that, but it is what it is. The butt's a little hazy from the smoke.


----------



## Alix (May 14, 2011)

What's a chimichito? And I'm drooling pacanis, it looks AMAZING!


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Alix 

Chimichitos


----------



## roadfix (May 14, 2011)

Looking real good!  Are those moink balls??


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

I _almost_ bought some frozen meatballs when I was at the store...
Those are mushrooms that L2Q came up with. They have cream cheese and a slice of jarred jalapeño for the stuffing.


----------



## DebLynn (May 14, 2011)

OMG... this is such a drool-worthy thread! I don't know how to bbq, I just use my grill to grill, but pulled pork is possibly my favorite dish! I like it sauced with a mustardy-bbq sauce or just dry sprinkled with a little vinegar.


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Thanks DebLynn. You can pretty much BBQ using a grill, too, even a gasser.
(Shhh ) It may not be true low and slow BBQ, but I've never had anyone complain. There's nothing like fiddling with a smoker though.

I guess I was the only one BBQing today? We need some more BBQers on this forum! It's certainly not an everyday thing like grilling though. 

So here's the results. Twelve hours later I pulled the butt off at 195F and it's foiled and resting inside a cooler, getting ready to pull. The bone exposed nicely as you can see. I tasted a little bark and it was all I could do to limit myself to 5 or 6 tastes  The stuffed mushrooms are all eaten and the beans are on hold til I get the buns out.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 14, 2011)

Just the right amount of Smoke Fred....I'd eat that!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Bob. Bring along your favorite sippin' whiskey, I've got plenty of extra buns


----------



## msmofet (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Msm. It pulled apart like butta.


----------



## roadfix (May 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I guess I was the only one BBQing today? We need some more BBQers on this forum! It's certainly not an everyday thing like grilling though.


 
Hey, I've got chicken on the rotisserie right now....


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2011)

oops! I forgot about you west coasters, lol.
I'm long overdue for some chicken cooked outdoors.


----------



## roadfix (May 14, 2011)

I just took this pic with my ipod...


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2011)

Great color. It looks perfect.


----------



## Selkie (May 15, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ...So here's the results. Twelve hours later I pulled the butt off at 195F and it's foiled and resting inside a cooler, getting ready to pull...



I'm sure it tastes good, but I'm not as impressed with the butt as I am with your BBQ baked beans!  They sure look very good!!! Nice job!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 15, 2011)

that looks perfect .. im due for a butt .. just finished the dr pepper one i had in the freezer up .. those beans do look tasty ... might just do some chickens up on the smoker today ..


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Selkie. Low and slow beans, gotta love 'em 

Thanks L2Q. It was a good butt and a good Q. No calamity with stalls, lol.


----------



## Paymaster (May 15, 2011)

Man! That all looks great!!!!!!!!! That pan of beans looks awesome!


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2011)

PaC, Whats in the beans? Do I see hot dogs or is that my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2011)

Them beans look awesome!  I usually take a can of Bush's and add stuff to them, like rib trimmings.


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2011)

HMMMMMMMMMM We like B&M baked beans better than Bush.


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Paymaster!

MsM, pretty much what I rattled off earlier yesterday. No hot dogs (only because I didn't have any) but, bacon, red onions, vidalia onions, pineapple, ketchup, BBQ sauce, brown sugar, jalapeño, dry mustard... I think that's it. Oh, and love... I always BBQ with looove...


----------

